# Aquaponics Aquarium Setup - Brainstorming - Build Ideas & Progress



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

CONTINOUSLY UPDATED LINK

Aquaponics has always interested me and because it is so closely related to my favorite hobby right now I thought I'd give it a shot. I am wanting to use my natural lit area in my house (3) 54" window sills that get sun from about 9am-7pm daily (South Facing). I want to tie them to as many tanks as possible (daisy chained) so that I can soak as much Nitrate as possible from the tanks and release as much oxygenated water back into the system as possible.

My goal is to:

- have fresh herbs available at all times for cooking
- create a closed loop, maintenance free aquarium system
- tie as many tanks as possible into the system
- maintain a livable space (I am doing this in my living room)
- do it at the lowest cost possible
- keep maintenance cost as low as possible

I am sure this will be a study, build, test, fail & try again system, but it's a hobby and I want to have fun with it so I'm cool with that.

I am starting out with a bit of $ (under $100). a 33 gallon tank with a sump, an 80 gallon tank with a canister filter, a 10 gallon with a HOB filter and a 5 gallon with (2) air driven internal filters. All are on stands not necessarily fit for the project, but I can change and rebuild as required.

My first questions are:
- How do you think plants will do with brackish water? Remember these are not aquatic plants, they are regular garden plants. I may need to move my puffer out of the 33 gallon to make this work.
- What do you suggest I stock my grow beds with?
- What is a good ratio of fish to plants. I would like to stock so that the maintenance is lowest (but I do like a fairly stocked aquarium)
- Keeping in mind I only have a small budget to start, should I try my hand using regular pea gravel? I used it in my rock garden and my perennials went bonkers in it! I don't think the plants not being able to get nutrients from the medium is a problem because they will be getting them from the water.
- Should the setup be an ebb & flow or a Deep Water Culture system? Maybe dabble in both 
- Do I still need CO2 for this kind of setup?

This is just a teaser. I will take pics and constantly be asking for advice so please don't hesitate to comment and/or help the brainstorming process.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are the windows at the start of this journey. The picture does not do justice for the true amount of light that pours through those windows all day long.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say lose the salt.
I want to do one next spring also so I'll be watching and reading. I want to set mine up above the koi pond.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Converting puffer tank to a South American Cichlid tank as suggested.

PROGRESS UPDATE ADDED


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Ummm...okay. May be changing plans...This is cool! Add a herb garden to the back of this island and I think it would be a pretty good conversation starter.

C


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

bump.
any updates or new links?


S


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Project on hold...still planning the kitchen idea. Will probably resume soon. Really need more counter space so I need to start the island build. I'm thinking marble countertop /w herb garden flora.


----------

